# *****20,000*****



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A great big congrats to youngdon for hitting the 20,000 post mark!!!!!

Thank you for all your input, being a freind and "minding the store".


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

20,000 posts WOW

how in the world do you find time to hunt and make all the cool stuff you make

congrats and thanks for all you do for the site and its members


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CONGRATS BUDDY-----THAT'S A BUNCH--HAVE A GREAT WEEK-END*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> 20,000 posts WOW
> 
> how in the world do you find time to hunt and make all the cool stuff you make
> 
> congrats and thanks for all you do for the site and its members


I'm retired for now at least which means I have a lot of time to play. I've been a big hampered over the last year when it comes to hunt time. But according to the higher powers ( no not my wife) I should be good to go. My little foray the other day was just a dry run to test me out( yeah ok the wife was on my case too)


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats Don!! How many key boards did you go thru?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

20,000 posts? Imagine the fence you could have built.

Actually, what you've help construct here is better than that. Good work over the years, my friend.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya YD I was watching and never posted this morning, But anyways a Big Congrats for all you've for done for keeping the site manageable. Thanks.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Glad your here Don, you're always providing helpful insight.

I hope you get a break from the craziness, I know the last year had not been an easy one. Good luck hunting this year!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you guys. 
My participation here has certainly been a lot of fun for me. I've met a few of you and made some really good friends, I hope to meet a lot more of you in the coming years, that's if you guys can stop being bit by coyotes or having nerves burnt or growing abnormally large garden veggies or could drag your gluteus Maximus off the mountain. Not meeting up with a couple of you has been due to unfortunate happenings on my end. But hopefully we'll work out a few things in the coming years.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking forward to getting together with you now that you're moving to my vacation area.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Way to go on the 20,000 posts buddy.

Is Deb gonna throw ya a party now or is she gonna throw somethin'in at ya. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Don !!!

I will get my gluteus maximus of the mountain, as soon as someone says "lets go calling", lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations Don! 20,000...and four years of putting up with me, you should get a gold medal ...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys 
Cat, I duck better than she throws ! 
Thanks Ed. One of Hesse days I'll make it up your way.

Thanks Eric, I'll wait right here atop the podium.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

In 20,000 post you must of traveled across the USA a 1,000 times and gained 10,000 friends and acquaintances....

Not bad at all my friend, not bad at all......

Larry


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Larry.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow Don ! 
20,000! This site appreciates you so much. 
Here's to another 20,000!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Wayne. Many of you have become good friends,and to those who haven't yet, stick around, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

20K + post now that is just awesome congrats...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you sir !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats YD on the 20,000 Post Man that's a lot of typing!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Richard.

When I started on this forum I was a hunt and peck typer. Now...not so much....I do have the backspace key nailed though....LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Well Ya Know what they say Practice Makes Perfect, Got me another black rifle this last week, I Feel Like I Stole it! Nikon Scope, 45 degree Iron sights and a holographic site, 8 Mags plus 200 rds of green tips to boot! Pretty Happy about it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! You should squash your guilt over stealing that rifle by sending me the scope. I'll then take on all the guilt for you, like a true friend would do for another !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

glenway said:


> 20,000 posts? Imagine the fence you could have built.
> 
> Actually, what you've help construct here is better than that. Good work over the years, my friend.


Its Trumps wall he's working on, after all its there in AZ!! Congrats Don, I might be there in ten years lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Wow Don !
> 20,000! This site appreciates you so much.
> Here's to another 20,000!


Thank you Wayne.



Antlerz22 said:


> Its Trumps wall he's working on, after all its there in AZ!! Congrats Don, I might be there in ten years lol.


I'll be waiting ralph



ReidRH said:


> Congrats YD on the 20,000 Post Man that's a lot of typing!


Thank you Richard


----------

